# When we can't be in Hawaii .... This makes us feel home there...



## daventrina (Dec 15, 2012)

We were just in Hawaii a month and a half ago ... but miss it so...

After 5 years and thousands of hours, our baby came home from the paint shop today looking all Hawaiian. T said that if we take her to Hawaii, I could put extra needed gas in her seat because she was going commercial. It would be difficult and expensive (Oh .. there is a lottery tonight), but would sure be amazing having our plane in Hawaii for three weeks. 





IMG_0958nt by dntanderson, on Flickr

It must have been written for us Our new best Christmas song:
*All I Want for Christmas is a Real Good Tan  - Kenny Chesney.*

http://youtu.be/_lniVTjzoag


----------



## daventrina (Dec 15, 2012)

So .. for a Christmas party this week ... it was cold and wet ... here ... so unlike Hawaii ... For the potluck dinner we made kalua pork and Hawaiian mac salad. Made it feel so much warmer. So much more like Hawaii. While we live here for so many reasons, Hawaii will always be our home and where our hearts live.

If you want to save some money ... don't EVER take your kids to Hawaii. On the other hand ... some of our families best memories are from our trips together to Hawaii over the past 20 years.

Airfare is expensive, timeshares are expensive, cars are expensive. The effort required to coordinate everything to get a family of young and old(er) adults to Hawaii is surprisingly huge. But we are so blessed to have enjoyed a week in Hawaii with our kids this year. It was priceless.




Luai2012 by dntanderson, on Flickr






Our fiends are preparing to leave for a Christmas wedding in Hawaii. How amazing is that?


Merry Christmas to all ... and to all a good night!


----------



## daventrina (Dec 22, 2012)

Smell...
Febreze - Hawaiian Aloha.
Inspired by the Ma `o hau hele.
The vivid yellow hibiscus.

Taste...
Mauna Loa Mac nuts with 
a Hana Bay Premium Dark Rum Chaser

Sound ...

Iz and Na Leo on the stereo...
http://youtu.be/npmC9CCwjX4

Sight ...
Photos of our last trip on the telle...


----------



## presley (Dec 22, 2012)

daventrina said:


> If you want to save some money ... don't EVER take your kids to Hawaii. On the other hand ... some of our families best memories are from our trips together to Hawaii over the past 20 years.
> 
> Airfare is expensive, timeshares are expensive, cars are expensive. The effort required to coordinate everything to get a family of young and old(er) adults to Hawaii is surprisingly huge. But we are so blessed to have enjoyed a week in Hawaii with our kids this year. It was priceless.



This is SO true!  Super expensive, but worth it on so many non-financial levels.


----------



## Henry M. (Dec 22, 2012)

Did you build that RV yourself? It looks great! It would indeed be amazing to fly around the islands in it.

I own a C172E with a partner. He's building an RV-6A, slider canopy (is that what yours is?), IO360 engine. I'm helping him when I can. He's about ready to put the wings on, if we could just find the time to do it. Maybe in January ...

Henry


----------



## daventrina (Jan 1, 2013)

emuyshondt said:


> Did you build that RV yourself? It looks great!


Thanks.  Doesn't she....



20121214_144309NT by dntanderson, on Flickr

Yep. First flight was Fathers Day 2010 after 2 years 6 months 21 days and 16 hours of construction. Could have had her painted sooner, but we were having too much fun flying her around...


----------



## daventrina (Jan 1, 2013)

*New Maui Tai*

New drink for New Years Eve. A twist on our Maui Tai.

Gin
POG
Sprite
Slice of fresh mango.

Managed to find fresh lilikoi in the store. Everyone seemed to eat them up before they made it into a drink. Smelled like Iao Valley in October.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 1, 2013)

*Grinds*

Stumbled on this...
If you happen to live around Portland ....
Seems this place could take you back to the Islands for a spell:
Lilikoi Portland
http://www.facebook.com/LilikoiPDX/info

Should have made this chicken from Foodland last night:
Grilled Lilikoi Chicken

In the Bay Area ... we do have
Hawaiian Drive Inn 
Ono Hawaiian BBQ
L&L Hawaiian BBQ


----------



## daventrina (Jan 28, 2013)

*Recipe for Roy’s Pineapple Upside-Down Cake*

Recipe for Roy’s Pineapple Upside-Down Cake
Go to http://www.facebook.com/RoysRestaurant to get the recipe for their Melting Hot Chocolate Souffle!

7 ounces butter
5-1/2 ounces (1/2 cup plus 
2-1/2 tablespoons) sugar
5-1/2 ounces (3/4 cup) dark brown sugar
3 eggs
1 tablespoon vanilla
1 pound (4 cups) cake flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon baking powder
7 ounces milk
2 pounds fresh pineapple, diced small

Sauce:
1-1/4 pounds butter
1 pound (2-1/4 cups) brown sugar

Spray 18 4-ounce molds with cooking oil spray.

To make sauce: Heat butter and sugar over medium heat and bring to boil, stirring so sugar doesn't burn. Pour 2 tablespoons into each mold; chill 1 hour.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

To make batter: Cream butter and sugars. Beat in eggs.

Sift together flour, salt and baking powder. Add mixture gradually to creamed mixture and beat until incorporated. Fold in milk and vanilla.

Arrange pineapple slices over glaze in molds. Top with 1/4 cup batter. Bake 17 to 18 minutes.

Turn molds over on plates and unmold cakes. Serve hot.


----------



## puppymommo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Lilikoi Yogurt -- Ono!*

I've tried a lot of "passionfruit" products over the years but nothing can match the taste of fresh lilikoi.  But I have found something that comes close.  Chobani Greek yogurt, passionfruit flavor.  It's one of those fruit on the bottom kinds that I don't usually like because they are too sweet for my taste.  But the passionfruit is just right and even has some seeds.

They also have pomegrante, mango and blood orange, but to me the passionfruit is best.  A little taste of Hawaii.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 29, 2013)

puppymommo said:


> Chobani Greek yogurt, passionfruit flavor.  ....


Thanks ... we'll have to look for it...
Safeway used to have passionfruit in their brand, but quit carrying it....


----------



## daventrina (Apr 6, 2013)

*Merrie Monarch Festival live via internet on the big screen*

Laptop -> HDMI -> big screen ... watching the Merrie Monarch Festival live via internet on the big screen.... Mahalo KFVE. 

+ 2 dozen dancers on stage. Awesome! Have to add attending the festival to the have to do list...

http://www.k5thehometeam.com/category/260043/the-2013-merrie-monarch-festival-on-kfve


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 6, 2013)

daventrina said:


> Laptop -> HDMI -> big screen ... watching the Merrie Monarch Festival live via internet on the big screen.... Mahalo KFVE.
> 
> + 2 dozen dancers on stage. Awesome! Have to add attending the festival to the have to do list...
> 
> http://www.k5thehometeam.com/category/260043/the-2013-merrie-monarch-festival-on-kfve



We are on the Big Island right now.  My son is competing in the Merrie Monarch and danced last night.  Final dance is tonight.

Here is his Halau:


----------



## LisaH (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats! Which one is your son?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 6, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> We are on the Big Island right now.  My son is competing in the Merrie Monarch and danced last night.  Final dance is tonight.
> 
> Here is his Halau:




That's very cool!  Which is your son?

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 6, 2013)

presley said:


> This is SO true!  Super expensive, but worth it on so many non-financial levels.



I enjoy the joy kids are experiencing in Hawaii but don't take them to a sit down restaurant with cloth napkins and save some money.  They'd all rather have a happy meal at McDonalds.

I watched Grandma and Grandpa having a meal with their grandkids at 5 Palms and those were the most miserable 45 minutes in those kids lives.  Perhaps the Grandparents were punishing the grandkids for some infraction of the rules.  :hysterical:

I'll try it on my grandkids next time they misbehave.

Sterling


----------



## BocaBum99 (Apr 6, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Congrats! Which one is your son?



My son Jason is 5th from the right.  The girl in front of him is Jaimie.  She is our Miss Aloha Hulu contestant.   This picture is of all the members of the Halau who are competing this weekend.   The boys are competing in the Kane division.

Here is their dance from last night:

Halau o na pua kukui

I believe they are 8th in the line up tonight if you want to see them dance online streaming.

Of all the things we have done in Hawaii, being part of this Halau is the most Hawaiian thing we have done.  It's a true Ohana with everyone watching over everyone else.  There are so many traditions, ceremonies and rituals that go into the prep which you don't get to see in just the dance itself.  It's been a truly wonderful and culturally eye opening experience.


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 6, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> My son Jason is 5th from the right.  The girl in front of him is Jaimie.  She is our Miss Aloha Hulu contestant.   This picture is of all the members of the Halau who are competing this weekend.   The boys are competing in the Kane division.
> 
> Here is their dance from last night:
> 
> ...


Great picture, thanks for sharing your insight into the cultural traditions of the dance. Your son is a handsome young man!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Apr 6, 2013)

When we get to missing Hawaii we shower and shampoo  together with Suave naturals Tropical Coconut Shampoo.  It smells exactly like a Mai Tai drink.

I won't tell you what happens afterwards.  :hysterical:

Sterling





daventrina said:


> So .. for a Christmas party this week ... it was cold and wet ... here ... so unlike Hawaii ... For the potluck dinner we made kalua pork and Hawaiian mac salad. Made it feel so much warmer. So much more like Hawaii. While we live here for so many reasons, Hawaii will always be our home and where our hearts live.
> 
> If you want to save some money ... don't EVER take your kids to Hawaii. On the other hand ... some of our families best memories are from our trips together to Hawaii over the past 20 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## abbekit (Apr 6, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> My son Jason is 5th from the right.  The girl in front of him is Jaimie.  She is our Miss Aloha Hulu contestant.   This picture is of all the members of the Halau who are competing this weekend.   The boys are competing in the Kane division.
> 
> Here is their dance from last night:
> 
> ...



Incredible video, thanks for sharing your son's talent with us!  We have a dear friend that we met in Oahu who dances hula at the Royal Hawaiian Hotel.  She is a beautiful lady, and taught us much about hula and the Halau.  We only get to go over every 2-3 years but knowing her and learning more of the traditions make it more meaningful.  I'm sure your proud of you son!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 7, 2013)

BocaBum99 said:


> My son Jason is 5th from the right.  The girl in front of him is Jaimie.  She is our Miss Aloha Hulu contestant.   This picture is of all the members of the Halau who are competing this weekend.   The boys are competing in the Kane division.
> 
> Here is their dance from last night:
> 
> ...




Thanks for posting that.  He's a very talented dancer! It is so great to see these kinds of cultural traditions continuing.  Good luck to him and his group!

Dave


----------

